

OpenStreetMap gets new, easier to use in-browser editor - jboynyc
http://blog.openstreetmap.org/2013/08/23/id-in-browser-editor-now-default-on-openstreetmap/

======
jfirebaugh
iD developer here. I did a series of posts on the architecture of iD that
folks here might find interesting:

[http://www.mapbox.com/osmdev/2013/02/26/id-architecture-
part...](http://www.mapbox.com/osmdev/2013/02/26/id-architecture-part-1/)
[http://www.mapbox.com/osmdev/2013/02/27/id-architecture-
part...](http://www.mapbox.com/osmdev/2013/02/27/id-architecture-part-2/)
[http://www.mapbox.com/osmdev/2013/02/28/id-architecture-
part...](http://www.mapbox.com/osmdev/2013/02/28/id-architecture-part-3/)

~~~
iirvine
I've been following iD development on github
([https://github.com/systemed/iD/](https://github.com/systemed/iD/)) since
last year, and I honestly think that reading through its source is the single
best case study I've come across for application development with D3. It's
pretty phenomenal. Perhaps I'm a bit biased since I work on map stuff as well,
but I think pretty much anyone thinking about using D3 to build anything
larger than one-off visualizations would do well to see how it's put to use in
iD.

Hats off to you guys, great work!

------
jlgreco
The iD editor is _really_ slick. Glad to see this is becoming the default
editor on openstreetmap.org. It deserves it.

For the impatient, here is what it looks like:
[http://blog.openstreetmap.org/wp-
content/uploads/2013/05/id_...](http://blog.openstreetmap.org/wp-
content/uploads/2013/05/id_animated.gif)

~~~
santa_boy
Unrelated .... but did you create that animated gif on a mac? Which tool did
you use?

~~~
barrkel
FWIW...

    
    
        $ ffmpeg -i input.mp4 -r 30 -f image2 frame-%5d.jpg
        $ gm convert -delay 20 -loop 0 frame-*.jpg output.gif
    

Ffmpeg is probably able to convert a video directly into gif, but I couldn't
get it to work from a single Google search.

------
Pxtl
Since I obviously have some OSM developers in the room, can somebody point me
to the right place to query against OSM mapping data? That is, if I want to
get all one-way streets and stop-lights within my area, how do I do that? I've
tried the various tools that send you a subset of the map (they don't seem to
work) and the "download the whole OSM map and play with the XML" seems like a
good way to choke on the data... Anybody got pointers?

~~~
olefoo
If you're wanting to query the data importing into PostGIS is a fairly
straightforward way to do it. And you don't have to download the whole planet
in one go.

~~~
bdon
+1 to this. Metro Extracts:
[http://metro.teczno.com/](http://metro.teczno.com/) along with osm2pgsql:
[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Osm2pgsql](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Osm2pgsql)
is the way to go.

~~~
JamesChevalier
Be aware that those extracts are squares around the cities - they're not exact
city border outlines. This means that you can't just use the data without
concern for whether the things you're gathering are actually within the city
or not.

I haven't found a very simple way to get everything within exact city borders,
yet. This is the process I've been going with so far:
[https://github.com/JamesChevalier/cities#cities](https://github.com/JamesChevalier/cities#cities)

~~~
olefoo
That is a very useful resource; thank you.

Some cities make shapefiles available for urban growth boundaries and city
limits. It's worth enquiring. But be aware that some cities city limits are
not simple polygons; depending on local ordinances you can see islands,
internal voids and peninsulas attached with zero width stems.

~~~
JamesChevalier
True! Like Houston, TX ... which looks a little like the flying spaghetti
monster ...
[http://nominatim.openstreetmap.org/details.php?place_id=3675...](http://nominatim.openstreetmap.org/details.php?place_id=3675649666)

The poly files that you get from the process outlined in the readme file will
include islands/voids. It's pretty cool.

------
s-phi-nl
Note that this is partially a result of the Knight Foundation grant to
Development Seed that was reported a couple of years ago.
[http://www.mapbox.com/blog/knight-invests-
openstreetmap/](http://www.mapbox.com/blog/knight-invests-openstreetmap/)

Nice work!

------
mixmastamyk
Nice. In the older editors, I always had trouble figuring out how to
categorize points of interest. For example making a node a restaurant/bank/etc
was always a hit or miss operation. Most of them wouldn't stick, if they even
had one that made sense. I hope that's been fixed.

~~~
Firefishy
Sure has.

iD has large number of built in presets and also transparently queries
[http://taginfo.openstreetmap.org/](http://taginfo.openstreetmap.org/) for the
more eccentric stuff.

------
freyfogle
BTW if anyone is looking for an area to dive in, please feel free to help me
map Andhra Pradesh [http://freyfogle.tumblr.com/post/57007174879/mapping-
andhra-...](http://freyfogle.tumblr.com/post/57007174879/mapping-andhra-
pradesh)

------
sjwright
Is it easy to add a roundabout yet? I've wanted to make a whole bunch of
improvements to OSM and keep getting stuck when trying to turn an intersection
into a roundabout.

~~~
rmc
You need to draw a circle and mark it one way, and tag it junction=roundabout

~~~
sjwright
And then do I have to bisect the existing roads and rejoin them to the circle
somehow?

Why can't I just change an intersection into a roundabout, perhaps with a
slider to select the diameter?

Surely from a metadata point of view it makes more sense to store the
describable facts rather than a bunch of road segments that emulate a circle.

